# Piano Hinge Question



## fald123 (Jul 6, 2017)

I am currently building a portable table that folds in the middle via piano hinge. It has a plywood top and then a 2" plywood sides. The table also has folding table legs that close into the top. 

Currently when the table is extended out it bends inward about 20 degrees with the piano hinge. As a temporary fix I have cut a 2x4 to the height of the table and stuck it underneath on one side to hold the top level. 

Looking for possible solutions to getting the table to lock in at a level height. I am having issues with thinking of something due to wanting the table to still be able to fold in half and it would not be possible to have another post swing out on a hinge because of the folding legs taking up the bottom of the table when folded inward.


----------



## fald123 (Jul 6, 2017)

Here is a picture as an example, although the table I am building has a piano hinge instead


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

This is likely your problem.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

See the picture above. The top picture shows a space between the two halves at the bottom. This space allows the sag. If the skirt was extended, I think the two skirts would touch and prevent the sag. 
Maybe worth a try.


----------



## fald123 (Jul 6, 2017)

I have the hinge in the position of the second diagram above. The issue is there is a slight gap in the two pieces causing it to sag before point A contacts. 

I cannot adjust the piano hinge to be any closer since it is only screwing into 3/4" plywood and the piano hinge is too wide creating a 1/8" gap between the two pieces


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What is in the picture looks fine to me as long as the barrel of the hinge hangs down. The wood may be the only issue. It would need to be a very hard hardwood as the stress on the hinge screws would be great. This may be why you are having difficulty with the table sagging in the middle. You might also put some lid supports between the legs and the top. This will help take some of the weight off the hinge.


----------



## fald123 (Jul 6, 2017)

I have decided to screw in two slide bolt latches on both sides of the table and then lock them into place when the table is extended, holding it level.

Thank you for the help.


----------

